# Equivalent of UK ISA's in Ireland?



## neiltheseal (8 Mar 2008)

I hear a lot about ISAs in the UK.
Is there the equivalent of these available ISA's in Ireland?
If not has anyone heard of any plans for an equivalent here?

Neil


----------



## eileen alana (9 Mar 2008)

We don't have the equivalent of the British ISA's and I haven't heard of any plans to introduce them here.  The closest you get to tax free savings here is An Post Instalment Savings Scheme, however, the interest rates on them are not that competitive and there are  quite a few restrictions on these accounts.


----------

